# ANH - Ansearch Limited



## Bingo (21 December 2005)

ANH was OPM which is a dog of a stock I have held for a while. I had given up and have not been watching them.

Last week traded at 1.9c. Yesterday closed at 3.5c after trading as high as 3.9c. Quite an increase.

Anyone else hold these?


----------



## Bingo (21 December 2005)

*Re: ANH Up 85% in a few days*

They just posted response to speeding ticket that they know of no reason except that an internet advisory company called "invest 4 profit.com member mail" posted a buy recommendation yesterday. I have never heard of them but they must be influential.


----------



## Bingo (4 January 2006)

*Re: ANH Up 85% in a few days*

Since my last post has now gone to to 5.4c. This is now up 280% in a few weeks.

Amazing increase. I think I will sell today.


----------



## Bingo (9 January 2006)

*Re: ANH Up 85% in a few days*

Now at 8.6c. Up from 1.9c just before Christmas and rising every day with no news.


----------



## tarnor (9 January 2006)

*Re: ANH Up 85% in a few days*

I was going to trade it but when i saw it was a rebadged opm I looked quickly away.. pretty amazing run some are speculating its because a company invest4profit? has been spruiking it to thier clients..

there was some question mark around the way ansearch was getting its hits also... as in shonky ways...  i've suddenly got to ansearch without knowing how a few times..

anyways obviously all that doesn't matter, gw who ever snuck in for this run.


----------



## Bingo (10 January 2006)

*Re: ANH Up 85% in a few days*

Now up to 9.5c on the basis of "we know of no reason for the increase" reply from the company for the second time.

It must stop sometime.


----------



## chansw (10 January 2006)

*Re: ANH Up 85% in a few days*

Its response mentioned the share price of Google, the value of "Ask Jeeve" and the only search engine company listed on ASX. I wonder how many people who bought this share have ever looked at this search engine. Why do people use it instead of Google and Yahoo? I tried that last night and did not look appealing to me at all. Anyone who understand how special the technology this company has/the killer strategy they are going to implement, I would like to hear about it. Thanks.


----------



## Bingo (10 January 2006)

*Re: ANH Up 85% in a few days*



			
				chansw said:
			
		

> Its response mentioned the share price of Google, the value of "Ask Jeeve" and the only search engine company listed on ASX.





Yes they did mention these possible reasons but I thought that these general statements would hardly explain a 400% increase (2c to 10c) 

They hit 10c today but are now off their peak.


----------



## doctorj (10 January 2006)

*Re: ANH Up 85% in a few days*

... Well and truly off their peak and looking very toppy.  Close will be interesting.


----------



## gazman (10 January 2006)

*Re: ANH Up 85% in a few days*

I got that email "Offer" today as well 
If they send it to enough people and only a small percentage buy in then. In my opinion that explains the recent price action.
Looks like pump and dump to me. 
Wouldn't want to be the last of the sellers if it is all just hot air driving it.
Not with my $ 
gazman


----------



## champ2003 (19 March 2006)

No offence but i don't see any problem with invest4profit recommending to sell a company and then buy into another company as that's what their job is in helping people to profit from a sale and then buy into a company to do it all again. Volatility in the market is how we as traders make money so i don't see that to be a problem also.


----------



## Chief Wigam (26 March 2006)

Thanks for the comments. I just got in at 7.7c. Anyone have comments on fundamentals?

Is this company making any money?


----------



## champ2003 (28 March 2006)

Apparently they will be making profit within a few months with exceptional growth.


----------



## chansw (31 March 2006)

champ2003 said:
			
		

> Apparently they will be making profit within a few months with exceptional growth.



Do you have any details about that? Thanks.


----------



## champ2003 (31 March 2006)

In  their last 1/2 yearly report they stated that their goal is to achieve month on month profitability by june 2006 and there has been other articles i've read.


----------



## Chief Wigam (14 April 2006)

where's the growth going to come from though?


----------



## Chief Wigam (23 June 2006)

the sp looks terrible. Still holding pathetically though.  

Any articles on this company posted here would be appreciated. I am in Singapore, so don't get to read newspapers.


----------



## Chief Wigam (24 June 2006)

up 39% today.


----------



## Chief Wigam (24 June 2006)

Their last couple of months results have been huge increases in revenue.

But I must say I am fairly new to this stock. Can you elaborate on the integrity of the company and why you see it as questionable?


----------



## deftfear (15 December 2006)

Looks like this company is finally turning profitable, only 4 months after their initial goal of June 2006 but only by $3,000 I think. Was hoping the announcement would come out while the market was open today and see what reaction it would have on the SP. Will be interesting to see what happens on Monday but my feeling is not a lot


----------



## moXJO (9 July 2007)

Has anyone been watching this stock? I see they have just launched ansearch in the U.S. I held some shares  previous but got out a while back.


----------



## Mr Peaman (3 April 2008)

ANH issued 30,340,009 shares at a price of 13 cents last quater and SP is now 2 cents. They had a 300% increase in revenue for the December Quater.... 
The only reason for the SP Decline is the whole Opes facade. 
They are the second fastest growing IT Company in Australia with cash at bank of 4 Million and revenue multiplying each quater...

WTF - This is the steal of a lifetime!!! I must me missing something??? Any coments at all or are people missing this???


----------



## 18yardsout (11 June 2009)

Took note Ansearch is now trading as Webfirm (WFM). Look interesting with a broader offering. I have previously held in ANH but was disspointed in performance so hesitant to jump back in...


----------

